# Opinions on a couple brand name ideas



## Cope (Feb 25, 2010)

So I decided I want my own t-shirt brand. I've been designing typographic t-shirts with short philosophic sayings. The goal of the brand is to communicate a message that speaks about the person wearing it and that many others can connect with or relate to.



I’ve been at a loss for names that I really love. I wanted to keep it simple (which is hard for me because I love big words). Any thoughts/opinions/comments on these two names would be greatly appreciated:


Cope Creative 

Evoke Ave.




Please be blunt!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Evoke Ave. is the better of the two. It's hard to brainstorm without knowing more about the shirts you are designing. I know they are philosophical and communicate a message, but that's a broad topic. Is there a recurring theme... political? humorous? inspirational? religious?

Based on the info you have provided, I would suggest focusing on words, messages and communication. Maybe an acronym for the 8 parts of speech? Maybe using the number 8?


----------



## Cope (Feb 25, 2010)

The messages I had in mind were more inspirational, generalized life mantras I suppose...similar to the way an emo song might use lyrics that many can relate to.

8 parts of speech though, that's interesting, I hadn't thought about that. Thanks.


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

How about Mantra 8? or Mantra eight? A kind of collab of the two. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Cope (Feb 25, 2010)

I put this up on Emptees.com too.. here are some of the ideas that people came up with there: 

Copeful
Copyst
Copeulation
Copeycat


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Copeulation is awesome!


----------



## grayma (Jul 26, 2008)

A company called www.magneticpoetry.com sells sets of magnetic words that can be arranged in literally millions of combinations. Play with them on the fridge or a piece of sheetmetal, your car, etc. I believe they may have had one with a 'big' sounding word theme that may help you out. Get your friends and family to help out. It's almost impossible to not come up with a great business name this way.


----------



## Cope (Feb 25, 2010)

What about 8th Catalyst?


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Cope (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome! It's the first one I've come up with that no one has disagreed with yet.

As far as the domain.. what do you think?

8thcatalyst.com
eighthcatalyst.com

?? I feel like eighth is weird to spell out


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Uhhhhh....I like both actually, but I guess you could use 8thcatalyst.com to keep it uniform.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Jamie, (cope)

Check your inbox


----------

